# War horse



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

How many of you guys have seen War Horse? I saw yesterday and it was a pretty good movie. The grandfather of the girl talks about the racing pigeons of war and how brave they are. He uses a really good analogy; you have to always look forward and not down, and I thought that was a good quote to live by. It was a heart warming movie experience, don't know how to explain but it was kind of sad also, haha brought tears to my eyes. If you guys haven't seen it, i recommend for you to watch. Well anyways I hope you guys have a Great New Year


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Good movie. Need a handkerchief though. Sad. Someone told me nine different horses were used as the War Horse.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I like the preview, planning on going to see it.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

We went on Tuesday. Good movie and I do like the grandfathers analogy about the pigeons . I know its part of history but I felt sick about the wasted lives and all the death and distruction that happened.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm planning on seeing it, and if not, I'll get it when it comes out. I like war movies.


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

*war horse*

Yes, my husband and I plan of seeing War Horse New Year's Eve.....I just wish someone could put a "bug" in Speilberg's ear to do a movie about the famous war pigeons, like Cher Ami or GI Joe. That would be a story worth telling and seeing for sure. And it would give our little feathered friends some good press which they need so badly. Just had a friend the other day whom I shared a short film that was done on me called "Ode To A Dove" on Vimeo and had him e-mail me back that "although I enjoyed the film and your poem, I do not share your enthusiasm about pigeons.....rats with wings if you ask me......to each their own, though!....." Ignorance is a TERRIBLE THING......a movie on war pigeons would be such a positive thing........food for thought.....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

lindylou said:


> Yes, my husband and I plan of seeing War Horse New Year's Eve.....I just wish someone could put a "bug" in Speilberg's ear to do a movie about the famous war pigeons, like Cher Ami or GI Joe. That would be a story worth telling and seeing for sure. And it would give our little feathered friends some good press which they need so badly. Just had a friend the other day whom I shared a short film that was done on me called "Ode To A Dove" on Vimeo and had him e-mail me back that "although I enjoyed the film and your poem, I do not share your enthusiasm about pigeons.....rats with wings if you ask me......to each their own, though!....." Ignorance is a TERRIBLE THING......a movie on war pigeons would be such a positive thing........food for thought.....


I agree! In the meantime, I guess Valiant is enough.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Not to be a spoiler but the title WAR HORSE is a bit miss leading. Yes the horse goes to war but it not as you think. The story is how the horse touches each persons lives that have contact with this horse. The horse is not the hero you think your going to see.Its about prespective, understanding, exceptance, forgiveness and many other big words I can't spell right. Enjoy it , I'm sure, I did.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

ERIC K said:


> Not to be a spoiler but the title WAR HORSE is a bit miss leading. Yes the horse goes to war but it not as you think. The story is how the horse touches each persons lives that have contact with this horse. The horse is not the hero you think your going to see.Its about prespective, understanding, exceptance, forgiveness and many other big words I can't spell right. Enjoy it , I'm sure, I did.


I dunno 'bout that. Remove the horses from the movie, and there probably won't be much of a movie worth watching. One boring film.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I didn't say remove the horse from the movie, in the book the story is told through the eyes of the horse not the people. Its a children book not a hard core war story.The movie is inspirational and does a very good job playing on your emotions, but I asked my self this ? ,would I want to see this movie again or own the video and the answer for me is No.

A few facts about that war. # 1, a million horses went to WWI from the UK, only 62,000 returned home. #2 one in eight men from the UK that went to WWI died , thats about 886,000 men, around 2% of their population at that time.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't care if it's hardcore, I still want to see it. I love movies about animals anyway


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Becky you will like it so enjoy the story. I just wanted to say it was not what i expected from the clips they have been showing. As far as the filming goes its top notch, and the scenry , fantastic, acting, great. Its not all blood and guts eather very PG-13.


----------

